# Windows update folder



## aldiboronti (Apr 18, 2002)

In my Program Files I have a folder called Windows Update, containing the following:

63745.bkf BKF file
bitmask.cdm CDM file
catalog Configuration settings
cdmx Cabinet
identcdm Cabinet
identcdm Configuration settings
inventory Security catalog
inventory.cdm CDM file
oeminfo AVG update file
osdet.dll Application extension
osdet.w98 W98 file

There`s nothing else, no text file saying It is safe to delete this folder, which I`ve seen before in these update folders. There`s nothing big there, the largest file is the cdmx file at 63k (this is also the oldest file, dated 10 Jan 2001, the others being mostly dated July 2002, which was when I had to do a recovery from my Compaq restore disk. Can anybody see any reason why I shouldn`t dump it to Recycle and wait a week or so to see if my computer falls over?


----------



## lesamie (Mar 9, 2002)

Hi, It safe to delete the contents of that folder, but if you delete the "wuhistv3.log" file, then the next time you visit the windows update site it won't be able to tell you which updates you already have installed on your computer. Of course if you don't go to the site then that won't bother you.

Microsoft even advise people to delete the contents of that folder (minus the file I mentioned) if they are having problems using Update.

Hope that answers your question.


Amie


----------

